# GPT vs MBR for SSD OS Disk ? (win7 install)



## RoutedScripter (Mar 26, 2013)

So

I've got a new PC coming and this time it's the first time I will be using UEFI, i have read all the big stuff but I don't have the hardware yet so It's still kind of half baked but I'll do dig deep into it once I start building in the coming days.

I've read the win7 install guides, MS GPT FAQs (not fully yet), etc, 

But I wish to know if:

I can use UEFI as an upgraded bios without having to use GPT disk format?

GPT disks can have any sort of partition cloning for full operational OS backup ?

Will GPT format improve performance on SDD or improve reliability in terms of data integrity or error rate?

When isntalling win7 with MBR but using UEFI, will it work normally without needing to uefi-boot the window7 install? 


If I cannot backup my OS in a 100% clone that will boot normally when recovered, i will probably not use GPT, that shit is a step backward.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 26, 2013)

Also, do I need this specific partition settings: 1 SYSTEM, 2 ESP, 3 OS partitions for MBR disk in UEFI mode?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2013)

I was under the impression that you had to go GPT and have no MBR to use UEFI, and also that the 3 partitions are necessary. I am going that route with my parts arriving in a few days, so it's time for me to learn up as well I guess


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 26, 2013)

More importantl, can I install win7 in non-efi mode and then re-enable efi ?

Non-efi mode is what then, just plain old bios?

EDIT: I don't have a efi-ready DVD drive, i didn't fully sold the old PC, dvd, speakers, soundcard, PSU and GPU remains the same


New motherboard is Asus P9X79


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2013)

I was going to make a usb stick, i'd recommend that.
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems like it's a problem in the ISO not in the DVD drive.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 26, 2013)

I do not understand.

GPT is designed almost exclusively to allow huge arrays.  The genesis of windows useable GPT drives goes back to Windows XP x64.

UEFI does not require GPT to boot.  UEFI is the BIOS, functionally.  It runs before any disk is touched.  

As far as booting, stick with MBR on your SSD.  There is no 2TB+ SSD on the market, and you're unlikely to have a RAID 0 array that large.  Windows 7 defaults to MBR, for so many good reasons it isn't funny.  


I haven't the slightest idea about where you linked UEFI and GPT.  If you've got a large array as your boot drive you might have to cross this bridge, but given the difficulty I'd stay as far away from it as possible.  MBR isn't old, it's still the primary windows drive formatting for a darn good reason.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 27, 2013)

Allright


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2013)

If I have UEFI BIOS, I'm going to use GPT.  Only reason why I wouldn't is because the drive is shared between new and old computers (MBR has broader compatibility support).  I wrote a guide how to install Windows on GPT here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167245




RuskiSnajper said:


> More importantl, can I install win7 in non-efi mode and then re-enable efi ?


No.  Either you install on GPT via EFI boot or you intall MBR via BIOS boot.  You can't install Windows and change it later.


Not only does GPT support booting to partitions larger than 2 TB, it also means the computer is booted using EFI which means it has a lot more memory to work with during startup.  It should theoretically mean startup is quicker on EFI/GPT than BIOS/MBR.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 27, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If I have UEFI BIOS, I'm going to use GPT.  Only reason why I wouldn't is because the drive is shared between new and old computers (MBR has broader compatibility support).  I wrote a guide how to install Windows on GPT here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167245
> 
> 
> ...



So I cannot use all the new bios UI and fancy pre-boot evironiment if i don't use UEFI-boot ? With or without GPT?


I just want to use the UEFI without GPT: * so can I UEFI-boot and install win7 with MBR?*

Now I actually asked the correct question I wanted. Sorry it took time to figure out.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 29, 2013)

RuskiSnajper said:


> So I cannot use all the new bios UI and fancy pre-boot evironiment if i don't use UEFI-boot ? With or without GPT?
> 
> 
> I just want to use the UEFI without GPT: * so can I UEFI-boot and install win7 with MBR?*
> ...




Sigh.

BIOS is being replaced with UEFI.  Both BIOS and UEFI tell the hardware how to communicate, turn it on, and generally make your system start-up.  As such, you could theoretically have a set of hardware that runs Linux, Windows 98, and Windows 8 while still getting UEFI support during the boot-up (assuming you've got a hardware CSM).  

So yes, you can go MBR and get the UEFI visual boot-up options.  The visual cues will be determined by your motherboard manufacturer.  GPT is not a necessity, unless you are using a boot disk larger than 2TB.   


In short, because every time it seems there's more information you raise a different question:
Yes, you can have UEFI on a Windows 7 install with MBR partitioning.
No, UEFI does not require GPT partitioning.
You should install windows 7 with the default settings (MBR) for compatibility and ease of install.
Yes, GPT will unlock some new features, but they are unlikely to benefit you.
A search of wikipedia might help with other questions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes yes thank you for confirmation, just got the hardware a few hours ago.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2013)

RuskiSnajper said:


> So I cannot use all the new bios UI and fancy pre-boot evironiment if i don't use UEFI-boot ? With or without GPT?


You can use UEFI with MBR and GPT.




RuskiSnajper said:


> I just want to use the UEFI without GPT: * so can I UEFI-boot and install win7 with MBR?*


Yes.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 29, 2013)

just for some input ruski i installed on my new hardware last night uefi and gpt. it was really simple and the only trouble i had was with the media.


----------

